# Capacitores del mismo valor pero fisicamente mas grandes



## luxen (Jun 29, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Abri una fuente de TV y note que 1 capacitor estaba inchado, el capacitor es de 600uf a 25V 105º, fui a comprar uno con los mismos valores, pero a pesar que tienen los mismos valores, el que me vendieron es fisicamente mas pequeño. 

Mi pregunta es, ¿por que es mas pequeño? ¿acaso el de la fuente de TV es de mejor calidad que el que me vendieron? 

La unica diferencia es que el de la fuente dice: SG 105º y el que me vendieron dice: +105 VENT.

Gracias por su atencion.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 29, 2012)

Es más pequeño porque aumenta la tecnología...

Por qué todo es más pequeño? es la misma respuesta...

Fijate que diga la misma capacitancia, mismo voltaje de aislación o mayor..y misma temperatura máxima y listo.


----------



## penrico (Jun 29, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Es más pequeño porque aumenta la tecnología...
> 
> Por qué todo es más pequeño? es la misma respuesta...
> 
> Fijate que diga la misma capacitancia, mismo voltaje de aislación o mayor..y misma temperatura máxima y listo.



No necesariamente es sólo la tecnología lo que hace que sea mas pequeño. Puede que no funcione el que te vendieron. Puede ser que el otro sea más grande porque tenga menor resistencia interna, puede que tenga otro electrolito que lo hace mas estable en el rango de temperaturas. Y lo más probable, es que el que has comprado sea chino, y el original no necesariamente. Depende de donde va puesto el capacitor va a funcionar bien o no. Si es una diferencia sutil como el electrolito no vas a notar cambios, salvo con el tiempo. Si es la resistencia interna ESR, puede que meta ruidos en otras partes del circuito.


----------



## luxen (Jun 29, 2012)

penrico dijo:


> No necesariamente es sólo la tecnología lo que hace que sea mas pequeño. Puede que no funcione el que te vendieron. Puede ser que el otro sea más grande porque tenga menor resistencia interna, puede que tenga otro electrolito que lo hace mas estable en el rango de temperaturas. Y lo más probable, es que el que has comprado sea chino, y el original no necesariamente. Depende de donde va puesto el capacitor va a funcionar bien o no. Si es una diferencia sutil como el electrolito no vas a notar cambios, salvo con el tiempo. Si es la resistencia interna ESR, puede que meta ruidos en otras partes del circuito.



Me parece buena observación, puede que el capacitor que compre, sea chino y el que tiene la fuente sea japones o algo asi, de igual forma, el dia de hoy voy a mostrarle los dos capacitores a mi profesor de sistemas digitales 3 para escuchar su opinion, les estare informando.

Gracias por sus respuestas. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2012)

+105 VENT.

Overvoltage Vent Operation Facility

No será que soporta 105º pero VENTilado ?


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 29, 2012)

No se si mejoraron la tecnología, pero ahora todos los componentes son mas chicos. Los condensadores que tengo de antes son enormes comparados con los actuales. Y las resistencias que antes eran de 1/4 Watt ahora son de uno y hasta dos... El problema es que no sabemos cuanto durarán en el tiempo. Tengo todavía resistencias Siemens de 1/2 W que tienen 15 mm de largo y los terminales son una caperuza de chapa con una prolongación para soldarlas... Y los condensadores al aceite... de .5, grandes como electrolíticos de 450 v...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2012)

Todo es más pequeño porque cambian los materiales, cambian los aislantes, y todo se hace más pequeño con el aumento de la tecnología...

No discutamos por discutir.

Un capacitor de 100uF a 25V funciona igual que cualquier otro de similares características no importa el tamaño ni la forma.

Las resistencias se han hecho mucho más chicas que las que tiene mi abuelo guardadas, los diodos, los capacitores variables, todoooooooooooooo

Los potenciómetros de carbón, todo, todo, todoooooo se achica con la tecnología.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

Si Dj , si es por mejora de tecnologías (lo cual es excelente) y por ahorro de materiales ( lo cual no es nada nada nmada bueno)


----------



## luxen (Jun 30, 2012)

Bien, pues el dia de ayer le mostre los dos capacitores a mi profesor de sistemas digitales, y afirmo que el cambio en tamaño se debe a el liquido, al aislante y en general a los materiales  con que estan compuestos, debido al avance de la tecnologia los componentes electronicos cada vez son mas pequeños, para este caso en particular no importa si los capacitores estan ventilados o no, van a trabajar de la misma manera. Todo tiene sentido, ya que mi TV tiene 5 años aproximadamente, por lo tanto sus componentes ya son algo obsoletos.

Ya instale el nuevo capacitor y funciona perfectamente, gracias a todos por contestar, cabe señalar que DJ DRACO tenia la razòn.

*Con esto doy por concluido el tema. *


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 30, 2012)

jajaja me alegro que te haya funcionado 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2012)

luxen dijo:


> . . . ya que mi TV tiene 5 años aproximadamente, por lo tanto sus componentes ya son algo obsoletos.


 
_______________________


----------

